# For Sale!! Polaris 800



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

30 in tires lift and only 12 hours on it.

8000$ possible trade for boat

posting this for a friend call or text 8322629854 i can answer any questions for you


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks nice. Have a year and location?


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

2013 baytown area (highlands)


----------

